

Ask HN: Where do you find javascript gurus? - hajrice

I'm looking for javascript gurus to help me out with building a webapp.<p>Does anyone know a good site for finding javascript(with specific focus on jquery) gurus ?
======
dangrossman
Are you looking to hire? Are you looking to find freelancers? Are you looking
for support forums and mailing lists?

~~~
hajrice
Yep. Freelancers specifically it's about building a wire framing tool;

------
andrewtbham
i know a guy that does contract work and is good with jquery..

otherwise, maybe u could try elance :-/

~~~
hajrice
Hey, would you mind introducing me to him. I'm hajrice@gmail.com

~~~
andrewtbham
ok i sent my friend aaron an email and copied you.

